# Entitlements - Death of relative



## Mr.Wonder (20 Dec 2005)

I am wondering does a person have a right to leave from work for the death of an uncle?? I was off for 2 days due to my uncles death and the boss seems to be taking those days out of my annual leave. Was looking on entemp.ie but could not find what I was looking for unfortunately.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2005)

There is no statutory right to leave on bereavement so it really depends on your contract of employment or your employer's discretion. See :


> *Compassionate leave
> 
> * It should be noted that force majeure leave *does not give 		  any entitlement *to leave following the death of a close family member. 		  Other compassionate leave not covered by force majeure leave will depend on 		  your employment contract, custom and practice within your workplace or the 		  employer's discretion.


----------



## Joe1234 (20 Dec 2005)

Although not obliged to, my company gave me 2 days off when my uncle died a few years ago.  When Mrs Joe1234's aunt died I just took the day off out of my annual leave.


----------



## RainyDay (20 Dec 2005)

Some employers have very specific policies about the closeness of relatives whose death entitles you to time off - usually immediate relatives only. To be honest, I don't think it's reasonable to expect time off in addition of holidays for the death of an uncle.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Dec 2005)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> To be honest, I don't think it's reasonable to expect time off in addition of holidays for the death of an uncle.


 Whatever about statutory or contractual entitlements surely it depends on the personal rather than blood relationship between the two parties as to whether or not time off is "reasonable"? For example I know of people who were brought up by uncles/aunts rather than their biological parents for various reasons so the death of the uncle or aunt would be more akin to the death of a parent in such cases.


----------



## RainyDay (21 Dec 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Whatever about statutory or contractual entitlements surely it depends on the personal rather than blood relationship between the two parties as to whether or not time off is "reasonable"? For example I know of people who were brought up by uncles/aunts rather than their biological parents for various reasons so the death of the uncle or aunt would be more akin to the death of a parent in such cases.


I can see many difficulties for a manager in policing the 'personal relationship'. This would leave the employer exposed to scamming employees claiming deep personal relationships to the long-lost auntie that they haven't visited in years. 

In cases of genuine grief, I don't see why any employee would have a major problem with taking a couple of days out of annual leave to grieve.


----------



## ajapale (21 Dec 2005)

See also keyposts compassionate leave 1 and compassionate leave 2.

aj


----------

